# Official Smash Bros Brawl Online Dojo (Friend Codes here only biatches)



## Donkey Show (Jan 16, 2008)

This'll be similar to all the other gamertag threads for specific games and stuff and will be updated as much as possible for everyone who has Brawl and whatnot.  Also, all online discussion will be here as well.

*JP Codes*

Donkey Show - 2578 2315 3012
Banshi - 3265-4281-5090
jodecideion - 4725-7177-8335
Sairou - 4382-1273-5889
*US/Canada Codes by Region*

*West Coast*

Donkey Show - 1032-0896-7050 - DSHOW
Ha-ri - 4511-0126-7767
Kai - 0044-2533-1753
Taellon - 5412-9596-5907
Kitsune - 2707-1343-2005 - KIT
Knuckles - 3480-2252-4065 KNUX


Timbers - 2062-8848-6045 - Flare
Roy - 5155 2600 8981 - Roy
Gaara of the Sand - 4081-5173-5867
Jotun - 4468-0707-1621 - TjCid

*Central*


Shirker - 3093-6749-4759 BX3
Countach - 0001-2971-3884 - Count
Draffut - 5112-3136-5070
jodecideion - 5198-2070-6310
Kyuubi Naruto - 5026-4119-0976 - CORD
kewlmyc - 0559-6464-5922 - MYC


UkkiThePlant - 1504-5400-1546 - OMEGA
Minzara - 0473-7456-7594 - Minz
Radishman - 2062-8812-3603 
"Shion" - 1246-8541-7487 - Shion
Itachi77 - 4210-3648-6534
Bassoonist - 3694 9881 4800


Alucard Tepes - 0903-2672-8956 - Kevla
Cipher - 0688-5220-3881 - Rune

*East Coast*


Ssj3_Goku - 3780-8706-1264 - Ssj3G
2Shea - 1504-5379-7136 - 2Shea
Kalam Mekhar - 1719-2893-2951
Sena Kobayakawa - 2835-9763-0895
nmaster64 - 3136-6268-6117 - nm64
Violent-nin - 5284-1069-0428


Skeets - 2578-2797-2613 - Skeet
Goofy Titan - 4768-7100-1073 - Goofy
dilbot - 2492-3839-0811 - Dil
ExoSkel - 2535-3311-9636
Spencer_Gator - 0301-9500-9169 - Coker
TenshiOni - 5370-0058-5515 - TenO


Ronin - 2878-9247-8531 - Deuce
Captain Pimp - 3523-1719-0531 - C-Pip
Darkhope - 2664-1814-8618 - Marie
Noah - 2835-9778-9359 - Jumpy
Lord Genome - 1504-5397-9727
Ryoshi - 4811-6619-7532 - Ryosh


dyip_90 - 4167-4177-6901
Kami-sama - 1976-9930-5391
Yoshitsune - 3995-6189-4353
Uchiha, Madara - 3652-0255-0359
Mishudo - 3308-4409-3874 - Mish


K-Deps - 3007-7945-9879
Jaga - 3179-5873-1785
slimscane - 5284-1066-9232 - SCOT

*Unlisted*


FFLN - 1976-9817-2713 - FFLN
frankzappafan - 3909-7178-6980
Gaara of the Sand - 4081-5173-5867
Kittan - 4339-2151-9996
niwre-san - 0516-6950-4847
Astral - 2578-2800-2210

IronFist Alchemist - 1117-9922-5033 - IrnFA
Sairou - 2535-3291-1680 - Sairo
dwabn - 3050-7256-5364
Kiba Inuzuka - 4553-9641-8940
Akuma - 2578-2795-6890 - Akuma

Dark Kakashi - 0387-8461-8641
Dave - 1246-8396-2438
Chaz3265 - 1590-4402-3973
Tiamant - 1891-0922-9538 
Mario - 0130-1502-1401
And no this is not a tourney thread either.  That thread is here...

Official SSB NF Tourney

Updated 3/22/2008


----------



## K-deps (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's mine:

0450 7288 1339 5471

I'm not connected to the internet yet but I plan on buying a Wi Fi USB adapter very soon


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 16, 2008)

Isn't Brawl going to use its own codes?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah it is, dont like all online Nintendo games?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 21, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Isn't Brawl going to use its own codes?



Well, Metroid Prime 3 didn't...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, Metroid Prime 3 didn't...



But Mario Strikers Charged DID.

Brawl HAS to have it's own code.....

But if it doesn't, I will post my Wii code...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah... let's confirm the code system they'll use and then let's post them.. or else you'll have to re-update it all...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2008)

Code system is used.  I updated mine right now.


----------



## Banshi (Feb 4, 2008)

3265-4281-5090


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

Say Donkey and who ever had the import game. Let's set up a match time this weekend. I'll record the match. So we can test the Wi Fi for ourselves.

Jodecideion, Donkey SHow and 2 more import Wii owners. I'll post my code in a bit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 5, 2008)

Whatever works.  I'm off this weekend so maybe late Saturday is the best.  I need to somehow fix my internet connection because it's been on and off lately.


----------



## Banshi (Feb 5, 2008)

i can play this weekend, friday or saturday?

and a question jap wii can play against u.s wii with wifi right?


----------



## CodyCauterized (Feb 5, 2008)

IGN confirmed that Brawl uses its own codes for the game.


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sure it can. We just need each others Friend codes. I'll post mine. So it's Donkey, Banshi and Me. We need 1 more player. I say Saturday You guys pick the time. I live in the Central Time Zone. What about you guys.


----------



## Banshi (Feb 5, 2008)

i think im eastern, i live in atlanta

if anybody wants to play now let me know


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

My JP FC is 4725-7177-8335

I have added you guys already.  Add me asap. So Im central 1 hour behind Banshi, and DS is westside I think. So he is 3 hours behind me or 2.


----------



## Banshi (Feb 5, 2008)

ok im you adding now jodecideon, wanna play now?


----------



## TheWon (Feb 5, 2008)

I created a stage. I think you should be able to just join it. I think,


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 6, 2008)

Whenever you guys do a Wi-fi battle again, can you test to see if you can use self-created stages over Wi-fi? Thank you!


----------



## Sairou (Feb 7, 2008)

Adding mine to this list. =P

Super Smash Bros Brawl Jpn FC: 4382-1273-5889


----------



## TheWon (Feb 7, 2008)

Donkey Show, Banshi and Sariou. I good for Saturday Night at 8:00pm. That would make it 9pm for Banshi and about 5pm for Show. Sariou where do you live?


----------



## Sairou (Feb 9, 2008)

California over here. I'll see if I can make it to that time. =D


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 10, 2008)

Bumped for great justice 

*1504-5379-7136*


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

Guess I'll add mine too 
3093-6749-4759


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I suppose since it is needed for the tournament I shall do the same.

2578-2800-2210


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 10, 2008)

Updated for great justice with mine as well.  1032-0896-7050


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 10, 2008)

add me donkey show and tell! ( ) 

Brawl Code = 3780-8706-1264


Also I think you need your friends Wii code as well as brawl code? I forget.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 10, 2008)

US version: 5026-4119-0976


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

0473 7456 7594, US version, hope to play you all soon


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

4811-6619-7532

Is it region locked?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 10, 2008)

Let the rape begin.
*

2878 9247 8531*

If you add me, pm me so I can add you also.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

2062-8812-3603

Lemme know if you're trading.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine.

1976-9817-2713

PM if adding.


----------



## frankzappafan (Mar 10, 2008)

my brawl code is 3909-7178-6980. cant wait to play with someone


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 10, 2008)

My Brawl FC 4081-5173-5867


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend code is 0559-6464-5922.

I probably won't be getting online until later today at the least.  I gonna unlock all the characters first.

PM me if your adding me to your list.


----------



## Kittan (Mar 10, 2008)

4339-2151-9996


----------



## niwre-san (Mar 10, 2008)

Heres mine, if anyone wants to add me =P

0516-6950-4847


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

4511 0126 7767

SUP BITCHES, WANNA FIGHT? LETS _BRAWL!_


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

2535-3311-9636

I still suck at this game, but I'm still up for any challenge.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 10, 2008)

Come on peeps add my FC!  we both have to enter eachother codes right? so just posting it isn't enough...you got to enter others peeps FC too...I think..how hell does this work? LOL all I know is I pretty much added everyone, so if it works like that just enter my FC 


0473 7456 7594 

and we will be friends? WOOT!


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

Minzara said:


> Come on peeps add my FC!  we both have to enter eachother codes right? so just posting it isn't enough...you got to enter others peeps FC too...I think..how hell does this work? LOL all I know is I pretty much added everyone, so if it works like that just enter my FC
> 
> 
> 0473 7456 7594
> ...



Yeah it works that way. It doesn't make sense but yeah, you and they have to enter each others FC. It's stupid.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

Adding my US FC now. anybody interested in brawling? =] 

EDIT: US FC: 2535-3291-1680


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in the process of adding people who requested, now to go through the thread and find more FWEEENDS~!


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

K, i'll add you too then RadishMan. xD


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Adding my US FC now. anybody interested in brawling? =]
> 
> EDIT: US FC: 2535-3291-1680



I am! I'm in the process of adding a bunch of people at once 

My Brawl code's 3093-6749-4759


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

kool kool. adding you too shirker. =D


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone actually gone through and made taunts?

If so, how?


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

You just pick your user profile in friend list (on top) and then you can change what your taunt says. You can even have a comment box. =] Added you by the way. 

Awaiting registration from:
Exo, RadishMan, Ha-ri, and Minzara


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 10, 2008)

When is the tourny, or when will there be.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

RadishMan said:


> Has anyone actually gone through and made taunts?
> 
> If so, how?



You mean make comments for your taunts? simple, just go to the friend's roster, click the red bar at the very top (that's you), and there should be four spaces where your taunt comments should be.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

made a game, if nebody's interested. =]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo, Sairou. If your this 'Chris' person that popped up on my screen, then it looks like my Wii found you. Are you?


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> You just pick your user profile in friend list (on top) and then you can change what your taunt says. You can even have a comment box. =] Added you by the way.
> 
> Awaiting registration from:
> Exo, RadishMan, Ha-ri, and Minzara



Shall add you up later tonight. Okay, gotcha.

Is there a way to play custom levels online?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

Sairou said:


> made a game, if nebody's interested. =]



trying to join, but my connection's being difficult...


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2008)

FC is 1117-9922-5033

I'm sooo ready to "Smash" and "Brawl" right now....

....

*Still in the forum*


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

lol adding you IronFist after one more match w/Shirker. =]


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

Those were some nice battles Shirker!! Good thing the lag only kicked in once and a while. Pretty smooth 90% of the time. =D Adding IronFirst now. =]

EDIT: Using my US copy by the way so you don't get confused on which FC to add. =D


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2008)

What's your FC Sairou?


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

@ Sairou: Yeah, I was quite pleased. Did you have the same problem I did by the way? My character's response was, like, one second behind my button commands.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

US FC: 2535-3291-1680 

And to Shirker, sometimes it was but most of the time it wasn't. =D


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

lolol lagout


----------



## Shiron (Mar 10, 2008)

My friend code is 2835-9763-0895.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 10, 2008)

kool. will be adding you soon Sena. =D

EDIT: bleh, dc. lol at least I can add Sena sooner. =P Good matches guys, though I seem to lag alot more playing with RadishGuy. Maybe it'll get better later. West Coaster here by the way. =]


----------



## Shirker (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm midwest. I'll add you after this match Sena... if I can get to it...

EDIT*
Sh*t! I guess I'll add ya now. My code's in my sig.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2008)

damnit, I added 8 people and only two people so far managed to add me back.

here's my code again.

2535-33311-9636


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2008)

My friend code is: 5284-1069-0428

I'll start adding up everyone.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 11, 2008)

Good battles so far Tediz. =D


----------



## Taellon (Mar 11, 2008)

us fc: 5412-9596-5907


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

Sairou said:


> Good battles so far Tediz. =D


lol, I was always the very first one to get knocked out from fight.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

My FC is 1719 2893 2951. 

friend codes to add

FC  -  NF HANDLE  -  WiiNick
2664-1814-8618 - darkhope - Dhope
0473 7456 7594 - Minzara - Minzy
0817-3455-8475 - -Calamity- Cal
2578-2795-6890 - Akuma - Akuma
2578-2797-2613 - Skeets - Skeet
2062-8812-3603 - RadishMan - Radsh
1117-9922-5033 - IronFist Alchemist - IrnFA
4339-2151-9996 - Kittan - Kitan
0001-2971-3884 - Countach - Count
1504-5379-7136 - 2shea - 2shea
1032-0896-7050 - Donkey Show - Dshow
3093-6749-4759 - Shirker - Shirk
2578-2800-2210 - Astral - Astrl
0344-8975-3703 - Blind Itachi - BLIII
4382-1273-5889 - Sairou - Sairo
3780-8706-1264 - SSj3_Goku - Ssj3G
5026-4119-0976 - Kyuubi Naruto - Kyubi
4811-6619-7532 - Ryoshi - Ryosh
1976-9817-2713 - FFLN - FFLN
3909-7178-6980 - FrankZappaFan - FZFAN
4081-5173-5867 - Gaara of the Sand - Gaara
0559-6464-5922 - kewlmyc - kewlm
2835-9763-0895 - Sena Kobayakawa - Senak
5284-1069-0428 - Violent-nin - V~nin

Hope that helps any with compiling. 

If you're on that list, that means I added you, so you can add me. If you're not there on the list and want to add me, PM me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

Add mine also.

2535-33311-9636


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

You have too many digits, dude. That's why I didn't add yours. XD

Is there an extra 3? Or an extra 1? Either way, it should be 3 strings of 4 digits.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 11, 2008)

kalam adding you now, try and join me and 2shea for some games.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah got you added as well kalam.

Please anyone if you add me, post saying so, or PM me (preferably PM).


----------



## jkingler (Mar 11, 2008)

Skeets and 2shea have been added to my Wii. I tried to join you guys' game, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> You have too many digits, dude. That's why I didn't add yours. XD
> 
> Is there an extra 3? Or an extra 1? Either way, it should be 3 strings of 4 digits.


damnit, always at the middle digit... it's 3311.


----------



## Sairou (Mar 11, 2008)

Added Kalam, Skeets and 2Shea, Violent-Nin, and Taellon. =D


----------



## Draffut (Mar 11, 2008)

Since i've been asked a few times, I decided to hook up my Wii to the internet, got my code, and am all ready.  Actually played a few random matches.

my friend code is 5112-3136-5070.

If anyone is up for a game, let me know.  No idea how to work this thing, so you might have to bear with me.


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sairou, I'm in Florida for the next month... wonder if the distance caused the issues?

Also what is your name on the network... I'm trying to match names on there since I just had #'s on paper.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll add you after school, Draffut. But I may not be able to play, depending on how much homework I have.

EDIT*
Ended up not goin' to school today, so I'll add you in a couple minutes.


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 11, 2008)

I have my FC, but I'm at a school at the the moment (computer class ) so I can't post it. Hope to see you all soon!

EDIT: Btw, find all my other FCs on my blog.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

3136-6268-6117   -   Nmaster64   -   NM64

I added you *Donkey Show*, *2Shea*, *Ryoshi*, *Ronin*, and *Kittan*.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 11, 2008)

Mind if I add you, dude?

My code's in my sig


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 11, 2008)

*Minzara* and *Shirker* added. (Minzara, I think you had a little PM mixup there, lol.)

Let's try to keep non-FC-containing posts to a minimum here guys.

Where the hell is Donkey Show, that first post needs a serious update!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2008)

BTW when I add you you'll see the name Deuce. Some of ya have been pming me asking if its me or not. I just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## Countach (Mar 11, 2008)

0001-2971-3884


----------



## dwabn (Mar 11, 2008)

my code is 3050-7256-5364

countach, ronin, draffut, nm64, and shirker im gonna add u guys if thats cool


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 11, 2008)

I've added about most of you, but it seems people aren't adding me back.

2535-3311-9636


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 11, 2008)

Here I am: 4553-9641-8940

And my name is Monky btw. If you want to add me PM me or something so I know to add you too.


----------



## Kai (Mar 11, 2008)

0044-2533-1753.

Can't wait to slaughter you hoes.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 11, 2008)

I got alot of work to do, so i probably won't get around to adding all of you guys till the weekend. Hopefully by then the front page will have been updated


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Where the hell is Donkey Show, that first post needs a serious update!



Eat a cock.  Sleep after 12 hour work shifts are more important. =P

Anyway, first post updated! 


Donkey Show - 1032-0896-7050
2Shea - 1504-5379-7136
Shirker - 3093-6749-4759
Astral - 2578-2800-2210
Ssj3_Goku - 3780-8706-1264
Kyuubi Naruto - 5026-4119-0976


Minzara - 0473-7456-7594
Ryoshi - 4811-6619-7532
Ronin - 2878-9247-8531
Radishman - 2062-8812-3603
FFLN - 1976-9817-2713
frankzappafan - 3909-7178-6980


Gaara of the Sand - 4081-5173-5867
kewlmyc - 0559-6464-5922
Kittan - 4339-2151-9996
niwre-san - 0516-6950-4847
Ha-ri - 4511-0126-7767
ExoSkel - 2535-3311-9636


Sairou - 2535-3291-1680
Shirker - 3093-6749-4759
IronFist Alchemist - 1117-9922-5033
Sena Kobayakawa - 2835-9763-0895
Violent-nin - 5284-1069-0428
Taellon - 5412-9596-5907


Kalam Mekhar - 1719-2893-2951
Draffut - 5112-3136-5070
nmaster64 - 3136-6268-6117
Countach - 0001-2971-3884
dwabn - 3050-7256-5364
Kiba Inuzuka - 4553-9641-8940


Kai - 0044-2533-1753

I got two days off after this shift I'm on right now.  I'll begin to add people in the morning.  But if you do add, PM me as a reminder.

As for my nick, it's DSHOW.

*ALSO*

I'm going to organize the names by region, i.e. East Coast/Central/West Coast.  I know where some of y'all live, but I need y'all to answer back for those who I have no idea where you're at.  This should make it easier to matchmake and whatnot.


----------



## Countach (Mar 12, 2008)

central **


----------



## Draffut (Mar 12, 2008)

Central (Like 15 minutes from timezone change)

Also, do you need to input the 5 charecter name correctly to add people, or just the code?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

My FC is 4768-7100-1073

If someone is going to add me to theirs, I want to be informed by whoever you are, so I can add you back ;3

I live in NY, so that makes me Eastern.

My name, of course, is Goofy ;3


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Central (Like 15 minutes from timezone change)
> 
> Also, do you need to input the 5 charecter name correctly to add people, or just the code?



It's just the code.

And I've added goofy to the list.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

add me...XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD 


Edit!!!!!

NOW I SEE MY NAME!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Eat a cock.  Sleep after 12 hour work shifts are more important. =P


I call bullocks! 



Donkey Show said:


> As for my nick, it's DSHOW.


Oh, that makes more sense I guess than what I had for you...DONKS... 



Donkey Show said:


> I'm going to organize the names by region, i.e. East Coast/Central/West Coast.  I know where some of y'all live, but I need y'all to answer back for those who I have no idea where you're at.  This should make it easier to matchmake and whatnot.


Approval! 

I'm curious to see the difference in connection quality between different regions. I'm East Coast for reference...but you knew that... 

Adding *Goofy*.


----------



## TheWon (Mar 12, 2008)

*My US FC*

central time zone. 5198-2070-6310. 
I also have the japanese copy. I play on both copies. So if you add me. Please add both codes. PM me when you add me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> Adding *Goofy*.



Oh shi 

Added you in return.


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 12, 2008)

Smash Tag: Mike (but you can call be TenO or something)
Brawl Code: 5370-0058-5515

Adding...not sure yet. Lots of options. Probably all the Smash thread regulars.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 12, 2008)

Jet
5069-3581-2680

Send me a pm telling me you've added me so i know who to add to my list.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2008)

Smash Name: Dil

Friend Code: 2492-3839-0811

Eastern Time.
Ontario, Canada

Pm me if you're gonna add me

REQUIREMENT: 

YOU MUST BE NOOB BECAUSE I AM NOOB! <- Golden Rule.

Hopefully I get some adds, we noobs need to stick together and practice so we can own people like Ronin!


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 12, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Smash Name: Dil
> 
> Friend Code: 2492-3839-0811
> 
> ...


Can do, dilbot. Can do.  My FC is 0559-6464-5922.

By the way, I live in Indiana so I think that makes me central.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm on east coast.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 12, 2008)

Name : Coker
Code : 0301-9500-9169
Area : Georgia (Eastern Time)
PM me if you add me pls and I'll add u back.


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad we have the regions now. Just need to get everyone to post where they are xD


----------



## Shirker (Mar 12, 2008)

Yo Donkey Show. Add BX 3 for my Brawl Username, please (minus the space, of course... damn smilie codes...).


EDIT*
Jode! since you're central, I'll add you if you add me


----------



## Ronin (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw that I was in the unlisted section so lemme make an edit so you can update it.

# Ronin - 2878-9247-8531 - Deuce
East Coast(Florida)


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

nmaster64 said:


> 3136-6268-6117   -   Nmaster64   -   NM64
> 
> I added you *Donkey Show*, *2Shea*, *Ryoshi*, *Ronin*, and *Kittan*.



Add me!

*1504-5400-1546*

(Area: Michigan)
(Name : OMEGA)


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 12, 2008)

Kai said:


> 0044-2533-1753.
> 
> Can't wait to slaughter you hoes.



Dream on! I haven't lost yet.


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 12, 2008)

jodecideion said:


> central time zone. 5198-2070-6310.
> I also have the japanese copy. I play on both copies. So if you add me. Please add both codes. PM me when you add me.



Joe I underestimated you 

nmaster add me.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 12, 2008)

Name : Minz....
Code : 0473 7456 7594
Area : Illinois


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Added everyone from the east coast.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm from GA, so yeah, East Coast. 

/adding everyone, regardless, just in case. XD


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm gonna host soon when we get 4 people in lets do teams...


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

Team it is. 

/connecting

EDIT: Fuuuuuck. I keep joining, but that's as far as I get before I get disconnected.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

Connect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: we need one more person!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 12, 2008)

I almost made it. 

/trying to join 2shea's game, and maybe will make it into a fight without lagph--[just lagphailed]


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 12, 2008)

The match started and then it DC'd us all...:|


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 12, 2008)

East Coast!

BEANTOWN BABY!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 12, 2008)

Just added everyone on this list. Everyone add me so we can play some battles. 


Donkey Show said:


> *US/Canada Codes by Region*
> 
> *West Coast*
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

@Ronin

I re-added your FC.

It currently says awaiting registration. So either you maybe put a wrong number when registering my FC or maybe it's just something weird going on. I guess, re-adding me would be our best bet.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll add you some time tomorrow Kyuubi.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin
> 
> I re-added your FC.
> 
> It currently says awaiting registration. So either you maybe put a wrong number when registering my FC or maybe it's just something weird going on. I guess, re-adding me would be our best bet.



If that's the case then we got a problem too >.> Nickname doesnt mean anything in terms of connection right? (that would be pretty stupid)


----------



## Darkhope (Mar 13, 2008)

East Coaster.

2664-1814-8618

(I'll be Marie on Brawl when/if you add me)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, so I have added Kyuubi, Skeets, Kalam, Donkeh, and Tenshi.

If anyone wants me to add them, I'd like it if I can be informed 

I might accidentally skip a post of someone adding me and not add them in return, which wouldn't be cool ;__;


----------



## RadishMan (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm Central Timezone. I think I'll add you guys since we're the sames. Pms on the way.

No one is ever on of my current friend adds.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

TenshiOni said:


> Smash Tag: Mike (but you can call be TenO or something)
> Brawl Code: 5370-0058-5515





kewlmyc said:


> My FC is 0559-6464-5922.





ExoSkel said:


> I'm on east coast.





Ryoshi said:


> nmaster add me.





Skeets said:


> Added everyone from the east coast.





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just added everyone on this list. Everyone add me so we can play some battles.





Violent-nin said:


> @Ronin I re-added your FC.



Adding *TenshiOni*, *kewlmyc*, *ExoSkel*, *Skeets*, *Kyuubi Naruto*, and *Violent-nin*. Ryoshi I added you a long time ago...lol...


Edit: Added *Kitsune*.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 13, 2008)

Brawl: 2707-1343-2005
Name: KIT
Location: West Coast


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok, I've added you *Kyuubi Naruto* and I already have you on my list *nmaster64*.  I'll add more people when I get on a real computer today after school (I'm on the wii browser right now).


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 13, 2008)

Violent-nin, Shirker; I've added you. I'll be on around 4:00 (after school), so get ready!

(Me=1504-5400-1546, but I think you've added me already.)

I use the name OMEGA.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright added you *-CALAMITY-, Skeets, nmaster64 and Ukki*

Hopefully im doing this right. Oh and if it does work, FEAR MY TAUNTS!


----------



## Noah (Mar 13, 2008)

This is me! I am this!

Teh nombre! _2835-9778-9359_
Place in which I am playings from! _East Coast_
Person whom you should be looking for! _Jumpy_

I'm in the process of adding everyone on the list so far. So expect me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Users currently awaiting registration from:



> Astral, Banshi, Ssj3_Goku, Radishman, Gaara of the Sand, Kittan, Ha-ri, ExoSkel, IronFist Alchemist, -CALAMITY-, Kai, Linkaro 2.0, Colonello, Countach, Ukki, Spencer_Gator,  TenshiOni, jodecideion, Ronin, DarkHope, Kitsune, Noah.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 13, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Users currently awaiting registration from:



I've added you.  Also added *SSj3_Goku*, *Blind Itachi*, *Banshi*, *2Shea*. I'll add everyone else this weekend.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2008)

guys add me, and tell me who i can add

im desperate


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 13, 2008)

Dave I'll add ya when I get back on brawl.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Dave what's your  nickname on there, cause I think I have you added already.


----------



## dilbot (Mar 13, 2008)

Added you Dave


----------



## Masurao (Mar 13, 2008)

*Skeets
Dil
Goofy
Kewl
Violent*

Have all been added.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2008)

added all these people

please add me


*East Coast*

Ssj3_Goku - 3780-8706-1264 - Ssj3G
2Shea - 1504-5379-7136 - 2Shea
Kalam Mekhar - 1719-2893-2951
nmaster64 - 3136-6268-6117 - nm64
Kyuubi Naruto - 5026-4119-0976 - Kyubi
Violent-nin - 5284-1069-0428

Skeets - 2578-2797-2613 - Skeet
Goofy Titan - 4768-7100-1073 - Goofy
dilbot - 2492-3839-0811 - Dil
ExoSkel - 2535-3311-9636
Spencer_Gator - 0301-9500-9169 - Coker


----------



## Ronin (Mar 13, 2008)

Dave said:


> guys add me, and tell me who i can add
> 
> im desperate



Add me, I'll go crazy if I dont brawl you.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Dave... i'll look forward to brawl you tonight ...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2008)

Added you BI. Also *Dave*, *dilbot*, and *RadishMan*


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2008)

East coaster

1504-5397-9727 -Nickname: LordG


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2008)

added BI and ronin


----------



## Chas3265 (Mar 14, 2008)

My code is 1590-4402-3973. PM me your code if you add me plz.


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 14, 2008)

*Dave* I added You, *Chas3265* too


----------



## tiamant (Mar 14, 2008)

hello I'm new but my FC is 

1891-0922-9538 

thank you ^^


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 14, 2008)

East Coast US here.

Code's in my sig.

PM'd you if I added you already.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2008)

Kay, I added Noah and Dave.

If anyone has added me and is still awating registration, PM me, cause I need to verify if I even have you added yet.

And of course, if you wish to add me, PM me.

I'm still waiting for registration from;
- Exoskel
- Kyuubi Naruto
- Khlam [Who is this again? ;o]
- CALAMITY
- Dave [just added]
- Noah [just added]

So yeah.


----------



## tiamant (Mar 14, 2008)

please add me too T.T

1891-0922-9538


----------



## desjr (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody want mines you can take it also.Just let me know so i can add yours too.My friend code is in my sig.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 14, 2008)

Check the sig, biznatches


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Mario you bitch! I just had to get that out.

Anyways would anyone like to brawl currently?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 14, 2008)

*East Coast

Nickname: C-PIP

3523-1719-0531*



Donkey Show said:


> *East Coast*
> 
> Ssj3_Goku - 3780-8706-1264 - Ssj3G
> 2Shea - 1504-5379-7136 - 2Shea
> ...


I'll add all you east coasters first to see if my wireless connection will be good or not :/


----------



## Ronin (Mar 14, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> *East Coast
> 
> 3523-1719-0531*
> 
> ...



Im EC also, DS hasnt updated since I made the change.


----------



## dyip_90 (Mar 14, 2008)

My friend code:

4167-4177-6901

South Eastern Canada. (Toronto?)

If you add me, tell me so I can add you.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 14, 2008)

My Brawl FC: 0387-8461-8641 

PM if you added me so I can add you. You can always find me on AIM also if you want to request a match and I am not on. =D


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 14, 2008)

Ronin said:


> Im EC also, DS hasnt updated since I made the change.



Alrighty, I'll add you too  

I'll be using C-PIP as my nickname~


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Mar 14, 2008)

dilbot said:


> Alright added you *-CALAMITY-, Skeets, nmaster64 and Ukki*
> 
> Hopefully im doing this right. Oh and if it does work, FEAR MY TAUNTS!



I will add you tomorrow!

Shirker...have you added me yet? You're awaiting registration...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

Updated.  Too many East Coasters here. =P


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

I guess a East vs West tournament is out of the question.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

LOL, I think my bro and I can do some damage by ourselves. =P


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

I think I'd hit some depression if the West actually beat the East in its current state lol.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Central REPRESENT!!! lol That type of tourney would be fun...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2008)

How bout this.  Anybody up for a Brawl league?  US regions and Canada?  It'd be like the NBA. LOL.


----------



## Maycara (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> How bout this.  Anybody up for a Brawl league?  US regions and Canada?  It'd be like the NBA. LOL.



That would be interesting XD lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, still awaiting registration from;

- Noah
- Dave
- CALAMITY
- Khalm [Again, who is this?]
- Exoskel


----------



## jkingler (Mar 15, 2008)

Kalam is me. I am he. jkingler is what I used to be known as (and what all the old timers know me as), if that rings any bells. XD

EDIT: Sounds like Ronin should add Chemistry to his list of folks to battle. 

EDIT2: Anyone online? Trying to brawl, if possible.

Also: Anyone know if Nintendo matches you up with people who are in your proximity when doing With Anyone matches? Because if not, they really should, unless you toggle otherwise. XD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Name: Knux

West Coast

FC: 3480-2252-4065


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2008)

Name: Audie

East Coast 

1976-9930-5391

i already added some of you


----------



## Ryoshi (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show I'm on East Coast.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Darkhope - 2664-1814-8618 - Marie
> Noah - 2835-9778-9359 - Jumpy
> Lord Genome - 1504-5397-9727



Adding you three now 

Bleh, everyone I added is still *awaiting registration* except _Goofy_ D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't remember if I added Captain Pimp yet or not. :sweat


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 15, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I can't remember if I added Captain Pimp yet or not. :sweat



Lol, that may be the reason why I haven't been accepted by you


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 15, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Lol, that may be the reason why I haven't been accepted by you



Haha, turns out I didn't. I was supposed to last night but I passed out before I could do it.

Anyways I added you, and see your name now.


----------



## frankzappafan (Mar 15, 2008)

anyone up for brawl right now my code is 3909 7178 6980


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I added everyone on the East Coast to my list.

My hand hurts now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2008)

Added *Dave*, *TenshiOni*, *Mario*, *Knuckle*, *Ronin*, *Captain Pimp*, and *Violent nin*


----------



## Ronin (Mar 15, 2008)

Divisions would be perfect. Judging from whos on the east coast and whos on the west at the moment, The east coast would dominate. However there are several people who are still unlisted and they could fall among the western division.

I would be eager to see 2 v 2's and singles tourneys of the eastern and western divisions.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 16, 2008)

I want to battle some notable NF people, ahem Tenshi, Donkey...<_<
...and of course, anyone that wants to play me 

FC: 3995 6189 4353
East Coast: Boston


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, so many people were added this weekend, curses for being out of town.  I'll add some more people tomorrow.

Also, my nickname is MYC.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

Yoshitsune said:


> I want to battle some notable NF people, ahem Tenshi, Donkey...<_<
> ...and of course, anyone that wants to play me
> 
> FC: 3995 6189 4353
> East Coast: Boston



LOL, I'll add you when I get back from work tomorrow morning. 

Updated once again.  And yay for two more West Coasters for a total of 6!  Going strong gentlemen, going strong. LOL.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Anyone up for a brawl?



Ha-ri, I hate to be rude but first, look at what's in parentheses in the title of this thread.

Second...

_*Official NF SSB Matchmaking and Online Discussion Thread!!!*_​


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 17, 2008)

You know i missed that >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

You can't miss my quote apparently. =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 17, 2008)

Double post!

I added the following peeps

Ha-ri - 4511-0126-7767
Kai - 0044-2533-1753
Taellon - 5412-9596-5907
Kitsune - 2707-1343-2005 - KIT
Knuckles - 3480-2252-4065 KNUX
Spencer_Gator - 0301-9500-9169 - Coker
Yoshitsune - 3995-6189-4353
Mario - 0130-1502-1401
Dark Kakashi - 0387-8461-8641
Dave - 1246-8396-2438
Darkhope - 2664-1814-8618 - Marie
Lord Genome - 1504-5397-9727
Kami-sama - 1976-9930-5391


----------



## Ronin (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry I left Tenshi, I pm'ed you though.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 17, 2008)

OK I added everyone that PM me their FC.  Hope to play you guys sometime today. Now Lunch time, then I will get online. =D


----------



## Gamble (Mar 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> And yay for two more West Coasters for a total of 6!  Going strong gentlemen, going strong. LOL.



I'll add to this then.

2062-8848-6045 (Flare)

West Coast.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> *West Coast*
> 
> Donkey Show - 1032-0896-7050 - DSHOW
> Ha-ri - 4511-0126-7767
> ...


*
I'm going to add all the West Coasters.* 
Timbers too.

I'll send PMs if I can find you.

You have a week to add me, or you relinquish your privilege.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 18, 2008)

You got me on the opposite coast, DSX lol

East is where I reside. >.<


----------



## Itachi U. (Mar 18, 2008)

where can u buy an adapter.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 19, 2008)

FC=1246-8541-7487

Name is: SHION.

Central Time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Ronin said:


> I would be eager to see 2 v 2's and singles tourneys of the eastern and western divisions.



I'm interested to see how a 2v2 tournament turns out. I'm curious to see who would team up with who.



"Shion" said:


> FC=1246-8541-7487
> 
> Name is: SHION.
> 
> Central Time.



Added you.


----------



## Itachi77 (Mar 19, 2008)

My fc is 4210-3648-6534. Central.


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2008)

5155 2600 8981

West coast


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is mine i will add you Roy. 
I am East Coast
My FC:3652-0255-0359
Anyone PM me if you wanna brawl(make sure you include your FC)


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Mar 20, 2008)

ok im here so add my friend code to the list its in my sig


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 20, 2008)

So here's mah code:
3308-4409-3874

Name is Mish;East Coast.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine: 3694 9881 4800

English of course, and I live in Oklahoma. I don't know exactly where you'd put that (it varies XD)


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 20, 2008)

Who here lives on the west coast and stays up late?  By the time I'm ready to play everyone has gone to bed.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

^add me and im sure ill see you at night


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Mar 20, 2008)

Name is Mike, West Coast.
Friend Code in sig.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Name: BigBS(Short for Big Boss)
Location: East Coast(also I will add anyone[ ex. West Coast])
For reference these are all the people I have added here:
_*1. Roy
2. Ryoshi
3. Mycaelis
4. Bassoonist
5. orochimarusama21
6. Violent-nin
7. Shion
8. Itachi77
9. Mishudo
10. Kitsune
11. Knuckle
12. K-deps
*_ *S.S.B.B. FC: 3652-0255-0359*


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Mar 21, 2008)

My Fc is in my sig can't miss it
I'm West coast
I don't have Wi-fi right now but should in about a week 
My FC is subject to change since I'm deleting my data and starting over tonight


----------



## K-deps (Mar 21, 2008)

Friend code in sig.
I'm East Coast
online name is KdepS


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Friend code in sig.
> I'm East Coast
> online name is KdepS



Ok I will ad you.
In case you don't get this i will P.M. you.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 21, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Friend code in sig.
> I'm East Coast
> online name is KdepS



name change successful I see.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 21, 2008)

Kitsune said:


> Who here lives on the west coast and stays up late?  By the time I'm ready to play everyone has gone to bed.



That's pretty much myself, Katie, and Chem from what I know.


----------



## Uchiha Madara5 (Mar 21, 2008)

Friend Code(FC)is in sig
Name: Bossy
Location: East Coast
P.M. me with your FC if you want to Brawl


----------



## Jaga (Mar 21, 2008)

if somebody wants to play against me today or tommarow please pm me with your FC and what time you wanna BRAWL...oh and i'm the east coast

my friend code is 3179-5873-1785


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

My friends Wii code, he usually uses Ike-Marth-Lucas-Sonic-Pit and I only use Metaknight-ROB-Wolf

*4468-0707-1621*

Edit: My friend goes by Kard and I go by TjCid

West Coast ftw


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5rov_dbiYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Junas (Mar 25, 2008)

My FC code is *0903-2672-8956*... I am in Mountain Zone aka Colorado. I go by code name of *Kevla*... PM me if you wanna BRAWL with me...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm finally connected to the interwebs!  My code is 0688-5220-3881.  I live in Colorado, USA (Mountain time).  Oh, and I go by the name 'Rune.'


----------



## slimscane (Mar 28, 2008)

Add me to east coast DS  My name is Scot, or maybe it's SCOT. Who cares


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 29, 2008)

It has been updated.


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Mar 29, 2008)

My Friend Code is in my Sig.
I am also Central/Midwest.
I use D K online. =D


----------



## mab (Mar 29, 2008)

ok i have US Wii and live in asia here my code 4940-5406-2070


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am looking for some people to Brawl with. I live on the East Cost and my code is 1977-0128-7865


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Apr 1, 2008)

Dark Kakashi; BrandonHeatEC; mab; Cipher; Mukuro Rokudo...I will add you all when I get home from school. Please add me (1504-5400-1546, name OMEGA).


----------



## Clouds495 (Apr 1, 2008)

In the sig,name's sasri


----------



## ComputerFriendly (Apr 2, 2008)

I live on the east coast. My Brawl code is 2964-8546-2821 
Add my Wii code too, it's in my sig (pm me if you added me!!)


----------



## Mullet_Power (Apr 9, 2008)

Finally have a good connection so I will post my FC here (it is in my sig) I am central time. Online name is "Who?" PM me if you add me.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sasuke1_2 - 3523-1732-5427 - Sas12

I'm from the east coast. I look forward to Brawling any of you. Give me a PM if you wanna add me.


----------



## Kittan (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, Im east coast, name is shown as REPME


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be on very soon as well, so be expecting it.


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow...I can't believe I typed west coast. Please forgive me, it's east coast. I'm in the east coast.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 19, 2008)

My FC is 1375 6869 8476 and I'm in Texas.


----------



## E (Apr 29, 2008)

i just remembered i never posted mine 

*3866-7725-5484*


----------



## desjr (May 15, 2008)

I'm preparing for a a tournament that is less than one month away.I would say my skill level is good but I never faced someone that is really good.If anyone wants to help me train I would appreciate it.My firend code is in my sig.


----------



## DaNuKA_SAN (May 21, 2008)

East side mai brawlaz!

1547-4905-2561


----------



## Dark Dragon (May 24, 2008)

EAST SIDE- 1762-2628-1546

Ready for a battle any time


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 5, 2008)

I live in Europe.

2750-2233-4607

Please, feel free to add me.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 7, 2008)

*looks at sig* That's self-explanatory. Anyway, I _think_ I'm central.


----------



## Akira (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm from England, my FC's 2664-2163-1138.
Anybody wanna play just PM me


----------



## Kiba (Jun 13, 2008)

my friend code in my sig put my name as kiba when you add me added you Fenrir RoguefanAM Zell Dincht


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 17, 2008)

My FC is 0645-7069-5632. Name is XIII.

EDIT: I live in Canada.


----------



## Susano-o (Jun 20, 2008)

Eurofag reporting (Netherlands):

3609-2358-1274 'Sussy'

I am desperate for some good people to kick my ass so I can get better fast 
anyone up for some final destination raping without items, PM me for a brawl
well... PM me for any kind of Brawl


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 20, 2008)

FC is in my sig.

0645-7069-5632
Nickname: XIII


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2008)

@Everyone

Only going to add people who will be constantly active and won't stop playing after a month like most of NF.

If you think you can fill that quota then PM your FC and I'll add you.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 5, 2008)

0774-4156-2137 

Maryland.


----------



## crimsomnaruto (Jul 8, 2008)

im new to forum and just looking for other people to play smash with my friend code is 4425-1160-5560 the name online would be bass and i live in new york


----------



## sanji's left eye (Jul 15, 2008)

4 got my code but yeah... bored as hell all my friends and girlfriend are away somewhere. basically i need someone 2 lay w/!!!! but my wii is f***** up so I CANT PLAY BRAWL. ill post my friendcode when it comes back from nintendo headquatrers or wherever it went. 

BRAWL 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 20, 2008)

FC is 4167-5923-8384 
Live in Australia


----------



## Midomaru (Jul 21, 2008)

I think im going to browse this thread and hunt all Euro's down.


Anyway this is my FC: 3437-4530-6632
Located in Europe, Netherlands.

My nick is Mido, if that helps anything.


Feel free to add me.


----------



## Katon Valkyrie (Jul 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> @Everyone
> 
> Only going to add people who will be constantly active and won't stop playing after a month like most of NF.
> 
> If you think you can fill that quota then PM your FC and I'll add you.





> FC is 4167-5923-8384
> Live in Australia



PM if u have added me, thankyou


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 24, 2008)

3609-0888-1143

I live on the west coast.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2008)

My Friend Code is 1891-2592-8565.

I live on the East Coast. Feel free to add.


----------



## BlueFox! (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't Believe I didn't post this here....
FC:0688-5027-7036
I live on the East Coast
I usually go by BLUE or NERO but for my main nick while you are adding my FC put BLUE.

Edit:Btw my laser is messed up so don't freak out if something goes wrong,I have to send my Wii to Nintendo anyway hopefully this week.


----------



## DarkBD337 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ive never seen this sub forum before till today O_O
NE ways my code is 3093 - 6763 - 6138 , I live on the East Coast (USA)

i'm looking for some active brawl players to be friends with 
pm me to add you back


----------



## Aeon (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I've posted my FC before but I'll go ahead and re-post it if anyone wishes to add me. I'm in Texas which for the most part gives me lag free matches with anyone.

Brawl FC: 1375-6869-8476


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 9, 2008)

My friend code is 4726-0211-5570
Name is Blitz. Live on the east coast. Let's kick each other's ass!


----------



## Talon. (Sep 28, 2008)

0989-3792-8679 is mine, 
im from michigan


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Oct 6, 2008)

My code is: 4339-5063-6284

Im in the west coast from California


----------



## UkkiThePlant (Nov 22, 2008)

1504-5400-1546
Michigan

I added you both, Altair_X and Majeh-Sama. Please add me as well!


----------



## Hylian (Dec 15, 2008)

1332-9284-9036

i'm from south florida

plz add me, i lost all my friend codes when I got a new Wii. it's kinda boring playing by myself..


----------



## son_michael (Dec 15, 2008)

FC=2836-3852-9068


im in New york



add me plz



*edit*added everyone on this page,now please add me


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2009)

4597-3970-7410

And I'm from Eastern Tennessee.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Feb 11, 2009)

1977-4969-8087

Canada/Ontario

Please pm me if you're going to add me.


----------



## Soulbadguy (Mar 15, 2009)

0216-6547-9151

add me.

I live in NYC if that helps.


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 12, 2009)

0087-8764-8243

Canada/Quebec! Anyone can add me!


----------



## Thelonious (May 26, 2009)

2922-6225-6345

California.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2009)

3738-6784-7946

San Francisco, CA


----------



## Erika Furudo (Aug 7, 2009)

I love Brawl. Except not really.

3050-7544-8689


----------



## Hawkeyes (Aug 28, 2009)

4640-7415-9453


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 19, 2009)

5241-1958-3155

i was very good before i lost internet but i havent played for a couple months so im a little rusty.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Nov 8, 2009)

God damn, this thread is hella old and it's not even updated anymore >.<
Bobby 1805-6430-9711
I'm an effin beast when it comes to Brawling.


----------



## Gundam Meister (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone this is my code 1032-7533-2316


----------



## Distance (Mar 6, 2010)

1763-0577-0063 BRAWL ME!


----------



## Scizor (Sep 26, 2011)

My wii's back online, so it's brawl timez

FC: 1463-8983-0692

Please PM if you add me, so we can arreange some matches.


----------

